
The International Fight Over Marcel Duchamp's Chess Set - adregan
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2015/09/the-international-fight-over-marcel-duchamps-chess-set/404248/?single_page=true
======
Hermel
Copyrights should expire much, much faster. Five to ten years would probably
reasonable. In its current form, copyright is an obstruction to the creativity
it was designed to incentivize.

~~~
davidgerard
Various studies put the sweet spot at about 14-15 years.

------
szaroubi
The irony is great. Readymade art, remade in the 3d printed world.
ReadyRemadeAndReprinted art as it should now be called. All the 3d printers
need to do is sign every piece and hang them in a museum .

